# Thermaltake BigWater 760 Pro Liquid Cooling System + Hoplite st + 3770k@4,5ghz ?



## pagani-s (6. Oktober 2013)

hallo ich würd gern mal wissen ob das wohl machbar wäre
das ding hier
Thermaltake BigWater 760 Pro Liquid Cooling System (CLW0220) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
soll laut hersteller 500 liter flüssigkeit in der stunde befördern.
mein system
Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
die 3 enermax tb-silence sind am scythe mine 2 befestigt
und einer an der seitenwand.der 14cm lüfter ist oben.der 14cm lüfter des mine 2 ist nicht mehr verbaut.

ich habe nun 2 fragen dazu
1. würde das gerät in mein gehäuse passen mit allem drum und drann?
2. würde das ding wohl besser kühlen als mein ca 1,2kg luftkühler?


----------



## -Loki- (6. Oktober 2013)

Von allen AiO-Kühllösungen ist das die letzte die ich verwenden würde.
Wenn es schon eine AiO sein soll schau dir lieber mal die anderen alla H100 an.


----------



## pagani-s (6. Oktober 2013)

-Loki- schrieb:


> Von allen AiO-Kühllösungen ist das die letzte die ich verwenden würde.
> Wenn es schon eine AiO sein soll schau dir lieber mal die anderen alla H100 an.



kannst du auch ne begründung dazu nennen?


----------



## Combi (6. Oktober 2013)

tt ist in sachen wakü das letzte.
sogar die netzteile von denen sind unterdurchschnittlich.immer wieder user,die von problemen berichten.
wenn schon so ne billig kühlung,dann eine,die in tests gut abschneidet.
wenn du aufs geld schaust,bleib bei lukü.
die leistung einer tt-wakü,oder kompakt-flüssigkeitskühlung ist unter der,einer guten lukü.
billige materialien,schlechter durchfluss und viel zu schwere kühler,gepaart mit viel zu kleinen schlauchdurchmessern...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2013)

pagani-s schrieb:


> kannst du auch ne begründung dazu nennen?


 
Schlechter Kühler, laute, unzuverlässige, nicht entkoppelte Pumpe, kleiner Radiator in schlecht belüfteter Position, bedenklicher Materialmix. Das einzige, was man dem Ding zu Gute halten könnte, sind die nicht fest angebrachten Schläuche. (Im Vergleich zu Kompaktkühlungen bedeutet das aber wiederum, dass man sie selbst füllen muss)


----------

